# need help with a ka24de



## gfeller (Nov 26, 2008)

the motor has about 170 on it i know its high but i wanna turbo it what should i start with from the inside so i can make it a daily driver please help me


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With that many miles on it, it's best to rebuild it before attempting to turbo it. If you don't, you'll end up with a lot of ring blowby and possible rod/main bearing failure.


----------



## gfeller (Nov 26, 2008)

*more ?s an thank u*

should i just replace the rings an barings or should i just do it all crank an rods , an also i read that the oem parts can handle up to around 250 300 hp cauz thats all i really want so is that true or would that be pusshing alot on the oem parts


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You should do a full rebuild. You'd better seriously consider modifying the motor so that it'll take the much higher combustion pressures. Things to consider in a rebuild of the motor are lower compression forged pistons, like 8.50:1 CR; magneflux crank/rod assembly; shoot-peen crank/rod assembly; ARP rod bolts; steel or copper alloy head gasket with O-ringing; studs for the head instead of bolts. These suggestions are just starters. 

The OEM rods will take 300 HP as long as they are good shape.


----------

